# 67 Huffy Camaro



## schwinnbikebobb

Picked this one up a couple weeks ago and just finished it up. This is my first non Schwinn middleweight. Not a bad bike at all. Everything seems a grade or two lower quality than Schwinns but not bad. Maybe that was reflected in the price back then.  One thing that really struck me was that this bike has to weigh 10 to 15 pounds less than a Schwinn MW.  This one had to be adult ridden and kept inside as it really has only a few chips. The lights appear to never had have batteries in them. Put a couple in and they came on but dim. Probably a ground issue. Paint is a lesser quality than Schwinns and this one has issues with the corrosion under the paint. I am spoiled with all the Schwinn info out there as info on this is scarce. Found a 68 Huffy catalog page and some pics but that is about it. It appears to be all original but have not found any pics of a black one.  Also appears they were not sold until 68 and no black so this must be a rare prototype! (yeah right!!).  Have not found another with that seat mast decal or seat. Anybody have any info on these? Seemed fitting to shoot a pic with my Corvette to go with a Camaro.


----------



## SailorMac

Looks swell next to your Corvette.


----------



## partsguy

I must say, this is a very hard to find color for this model. This Huffy Camaro is a 1964-1966. by 1968, the frames typically had plastic chrome bullets and not the chromoe caps on the top tubes. If you can post the serial number, I can find the exact year. It will be located on the rear dropout. This bike would be worth somewhere around $250-$350. Green Camaros about $200, and red ones around $150. The common whtie girls models are only worth what one is willing to pay.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Hi:

Thanks for the info!  Serial number is 7H901329.  I took that to mean it's a 67.  Does the H correspond to the month as in H = August?  Any additional info would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## partsguy

Well, I'm wrong once again. Apparently it is a 1967. Latest I've seen those caps on an adult size bike. You are correct, it is a 1967. But "H" is not "August". It simply means "Huffy" or "Huffman".


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

That makes sense on the H. Thanks for the info!  If you or anyone else has any additional info I would much appreciate it.     Bob


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Has anyone seen a pic or another one of these in black?  Talked to a couple of people who collect these and none have seen a black one. The seat and seat mast decal also appear to be different than other Camaro's.  I wonder if this was a styling exercise or a prototype or maybe built for a Huffy exec. Were Camaro's for sure built in 67?  The rear axle is an Excel which might also be different. Anybody have any thoughts about this?


----------



## partsguy

I have not seen another black one but, the seat is a later add-on, and a nice add-on I should say. It matches very well. The decal is a standard issue for Huffys built during this period.


----------



## hotrodbob

looks great


----------



## Babyboomerbikes

I sold one a few years ago. Didnt realize it was rare


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

It was black?   Do you have any pics of it? Would like to see them if so.


----------



## pedal alley

*one year color*

the Huffy Camaro was produced 1967-1969.
1967 was the only year offered in black.
the saddle is original.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Thanks for the info!! They must not have made many black ones as I have not been able to find a pic of another one.  Anybody have a Huffy catalog from 67?


----------



## island schwinn

the only huffy catalog i could find was the 68 issue.it was not offered in black that year.i'm a little confused now due to the statement that they were only 67-69.i read that the first number in the serial was the year.mine is 0 ??? is it possible mine is a 70?


----------



## pedal alley

they could have been made into the early 70's.
old age has taken a tole on the memory.
+ all those years in the paint shop,...
didn't help matters none.lol.


----------



## sidney

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Has anyone seen a pic or another one of these in black?  Talked to a couple of people who collect these and none have seen a black one. The seat and seat mast decal also appear to be different than other Camaro's.  I wonder if this was a styling exercise or a prototype or maybe built for a Huffy exec. Were Camaro's for sure built in 67?  The rear axle is an Excel which might also be different. Anybody have any thoughts about this?





schwinnbikebobb said:


> Thanks for the info!! They must not have made many black ones as I have not been able to find a pic of another one.  Anybody have a Huffy catalog from 67? , hello, new to this site just joined 8/14/2017 , sidney from utica, n.y. i have a 1967 huffy camaro bicycle had it since new i was 13 years old at the time all original never been restored .thinking about restoring it if i can find someone who could make the decals . also had a 1968 schwinn when the buzz bikes were hot . sold it last year will never sell my huffy


----------



## partsguy

@sidney

Decals are not made for the Camaro. You will need to have them custom made or hand-painted.


----------

